# Tupperware Gourmet Decorator



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Has anyone seen or tried this? It runs $16.50..saw info on it in Bon Appetit. 
http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app/coe$www.show_item_detail?fv_item_number=1004246000 0 

Description:
You'll easily achieve professional-looking culinary decorations at home with our enormously popular Gourmet Decorator. The perfect tool for garnishing cakes and other baked goods with ornamental frosting and other toppings, the Gourmet Decorator includes five decorating nozzles, each with its own pattern. Simply fill the ribbed ball with frosting, whipped cream, or even mashed potatoes, attach a nozzle, and squeeze! The nozzles store neatly inside the ribbed ball, and there's even a convenient closing cap for keeping leftover topping fresh in the fridge.

[ May 13, 2001: Message edited by: SeattleDeb ]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I would also recommend sticking with a pastry bag; I think you would probably get better control with it rather than with the gizmo. Also, there are a larger selection of tips available for pastry bags.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks Greg. At this point I don't have any pastry tips, or have I decorated cakes yet. Thought I would start with something easy.

And no Angelina--I don't buy things just because "they look cool"...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I can't say for sure (not having actually used the plastic decorator), but with a minimal amount of practice, I think a pastry bag would be easier to use. Also, with a pastry bag, it's easier to get that "last little bit" out!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I might take the plunge and buy a pastry kit (researching). King Arthur Flour will be having a sale or discounted shipping in June (got the email but forget) and they had a couple of kits with pastry bags and different amounts of tips. Kind of exciting and new thing to learn...maybe take some classes.


----------

